# H100i v2 TOO LOUD (even in QUIET)



## zanatos (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,

i had a H100i Liquid cooler from corsair and i was VERY happy with it! too quiet.

i got from another pc vendor the H100i V2 on a new PC with Broadwell- E. 

Here is my experience. Even in quiet setting i hear the humming of my MOBO! But when i go into games the H100i v2 goes into overdrive.. I can hear the fans spinning like there is no tomorrow. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## silkstone (Jul 28, 2016)

Doesn't it come with rubber 'feet' for the fans?

If not, buy a bit of rubber to wedge beween the fan and case.

If it's just general fan noise, you might consider some quieter replacement fans. I'm a fan (excuse the pun) of the cougar vortex's


----------



## zanatos (Jul 28, 2016)

silkstone said:


> Doesn't it come with rubber 'feet' for the fans?
> 
> If not, buy a bit of rubber to wedge beween the fan and case.
> 
> If it's just general fan noise, you might consider some quieter replacement fans. I'm a fan (excuse the pun) of the cougar vortex's



it is fan noise. but how can i make sure that's the case? bad installment?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 28, 2016)

zanatos said:


> it is fan noise. but how can i make sure that's the case? bad installment?



I think this is resonance, or a bad fan.

Resonance you can prevent by using stuff like rubber feet, but also by making sure the whole PC case is on a solid, heavy surface. HDD drives also create resonance. Perhaps something else in the case has loosened up while installing the v2?


----------



## zanatos (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,

Ok here are some sreenshots

Screenshot 1&2 are when the pc is in Desktop mode (idle)










Screenshot 3&4 are when the pc is in Gaming mode (DA I in 4k)









When it is in idle i can hear the PC humming
WHen i am gaming the fans (of the H100i) are TOO loud!

As for noise i cannot provide you decibels 
Syustems specs are already filled


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2016)

If the fans are too loud replace the fans it is pretty cut and dry


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Open Corsair Link, and set custom fan curves for the fans attached to the H100i.  Set them so they don't ramp up to 2500RPM.


----------



## zanatos (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

i found out how to use corsair LINK! after playing with my PC in IDLE mode andmaking a custom changes here are my results. The good thing is that i have another H100i V1 with a hasswell i7 (3 years old).

Here are the results my H100i V1 is VERY quiet and in CLINK i see speeds for both fans. The curve is more relaxed. The RPM of both fans hovers around at 1000~1200 RPM.

In my H100i V2 at QUIET setting goes at 60% above 40c. At more than 2000 RPM the sound of the fans is TOO LOUD. But at least it is quiet. My Broadwell is around 30~40c at this stage. When i go into games i OC the Broadwell-e and the Pump goes to 50c but is doable (the sound). 

I think the fans are too loud generally. I do not know if it the problem of SLI and a more heat intensive Processor.

If i decide to change which one should i go for? The vendor i got it from has H100i GT and H100 GTX! for me sound is important

PS the sound is very quiet UNDER 1300 PRM. At 1600 is heard, at 2200 RPM is UNBEARABLE!


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 30, 2016)

I've had 2 AiO's and while pump noise depends on the set, fans are always stupendously loud. The stock profiles are usually stupid as well. I have my AiO connected to pump header and the fan is connected to CPU header on motherboard set to Silent profile.

I've optimised my setup so far that I'm not running a single fan pulling, the case intake in front of it has push placement and they both run so quiet you can barely hear them even when CPU is under heavy load. Temps are still below 80°C or around there on a 4 GHz hexa core.

Anyway, you're mentioning humming or buzzng, that's usually from a pump. In my experience, radiator and block rotation can affect this. Try rotating both, you may get better results in some cases.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2016)

zanatos said:


> If i decide to change which one should i go for? The vendor i got it from has H100i GT and H100 GTX! for me sound is important
> 
> PS the sound is very quiet UNDER 1300 PRM. At 1600 is heard, at 2200 RPM is UNBEARABLE!



It doesn't really matter, they all come with the same fans, and the fan noise if your problem.

So set a custom fan curve in Corsair link for the fans and make it so they never go over 1600RPM except when the CPU gets really hot.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 30, 2016)

Problem with fan control via pump is that they have thermal sensor in the coolant. I found out that isn't the best design even though it sounds like it is. Problem is, when you place load on CPU, it'll take for a while before coolant temperature increases. And until then, fans will run at low speed and heat will be accumulating in the coolant. Then fans kick in and are stupendously noisy. If you use CPU fan header for fans, they kick in a bit as soon as CPU temperature raises on the CPU itself, keeping the average temperature down for longer, making everything actually cooler. And when CPU has no load anymore, fans quickly drop down in RPM, again making it more quiet. For me, it's just better, more flexible and quieter. You just have to create a decent fan curve.


----------

